

Classic Violins Judged No Better in Blinded Test - kingkawn
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/03/science/in-play-off-between-old-and-new-violins-stradivarius-lags.html

======
geebee
Cool article, thanks for posting it. This is the sort of non-tech article I
still really enjoy finding on hn.

That said, I'm not sure it's supposed to be such a surprise that, after a
certain level, more $$ != "better"... I'm not an expert, but from talking to
experienced musicians, I get the feeling that when they pay top $ for a hand-
crafted musical instrument (or anything, really), what they're really seeking
is a higher degree of specialization, rather than a higher quality per se.
Mass production doesn't necessarily make things _worse_ , it just makes them
all the same (with a corresponding drop in price due to efficiencies of
scale). Once top musicians get to a certain level with their instrument, they
start to seek out specific qualities in their instrument, and they can only
find them in custom ordered or instruments that are harder to find (ie., more
expensive).

I feel a little sheepish saying this, because I'm speaking for others - I'm
nowhere near the level where it would make the slightest bit of sense for me
to plunk down $5-10k or more (and it can easily be more, way more). And of
course, what I said above assumes a certain level of quality in the "mass
produced" instruments - we're not talking about super cheap factory made crap.

Quick edit - the point I'm making probably doesn't really apply to the massive
price difference between a Stradivarius and more recently made violins,
though... the premium probably does have to do with a perception that it is
"better"... my point is that I don't think "better" is always what drives the
decision to spend more on an instrument.

------
jtchang
I believe that newer luthiers can somewhat cheat on certain properties of
instruments. One example is the density of the wood. It is very difficult to
find wood that has been aged hundreds of years. The cellulose tends to
compress yielding a much studier material. I believe the original Stradivari
were made much thicker and compressed over time.

Newer instruments skip this step and just make the wood thinner. The
instrument sounds just as good but does not have the same sturdiness.

